# Dringende Hilfe gesucht: PC geht nicht mehr an!



## Kundel (7. März 2012)

Hallo und entschuldigung, falls das hier das falsche Forum ist - jedoch bin ich im Moment relativ verzweifelt.

Mein PC lief bis vorher ganz normal. Ich habe kurz das Zimmer verlassen um etwas zu holen und als ich wiederkam war mein PC aus. Seitdem lässt er sich nichtmehr anschalten.
Ich habe leider nicht genügend Ahnung um zu wissen, was jetzt genau los ist - Kabel habe ich gecheckt, jedoch sollte da alles in Ordnung sein.

Was kann ich machen bzw. was kann kaputt gegangen sein?
Kann ich irgendwie etwas testen bevor ich einfach so Teile ersetze? Das das Netzteil kaputt ist wäre wohl fast zu einfach.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen, ich bräuchte meinen PC relativ dringend wieder lauffähig.
Falls irgendwelche Details gebraucht werden kann ich die natürlich gerne angeben.

--
Ich habe schon einen Bios-Reset probiert, leider springt der PC weiterhin nicht an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2012)

Ich habe derzeit nur löslichen Kaffee und die Kristallkugel wird derzeit als Bowlingkugel mißbraucht, daher würde es zuerst helfen wenn du deinen Hardware mal detailiert hier postest. Wie hattest du das Bios resettet, per Jumper oder die Batteriemethode? Falls mit der Batterie, dann muß man nach der Trennung vom Netz und entnahme der Batterie den Powerbutton mehrfach betätigen da etliche Boards recht lange die Spannung halten können.


----------



## Kundel (8. März 2012)

Da ich den PC ja leider nicht anschalten kann weiß ich nicht alles zu 100% - aber das meiste bekomme ich hin:

Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro M 500W
MB: ASRock 870 extreme 3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
GPU: Sparkle Geforce GTX 460
Ram: ist glaube von Geil, 2x 2Gig

Der PC ist etwas mehr als 1 Jahr alt, bisher ging eigentlich alles ohne Probleme.
Bios Reset war über Batterie - hat sich aber überhaupt nichts geändert.
Beim Drücken des Anschalters leuchtet die Betriebslampe ganz kurz (halbe Sekunde vllt.) auf und die Lüfter versuchen zum Drehen anzufangen (auch ca. halbe Sekunde) und das wars.

Bin echt überfragt, besonders da das System ja noch nicht so alt ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

Hast du ein Netzteil für einen Test parat? Ansonsten versuche den Rechner mal nur mit den nötigsten Bauteilen zu starten.


----------



## Kundel (8. März 2012)

Ich wünschte - wenn ja hätte ich das schon getestet.
Ansonsten gibt es keine Methode zu überprüfen ob das Netzteil defekt ist?

Was genau sind die nötigsten Bauteile? Im Prinzip heißt das DVD Laufwerk ausstecken oder auch die Festplatte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

Mit dem nötigtsten bezeichne ich natürlich die Bauteile die für einen Betrieb nicht zwingend nötig sind. Graka, Festplatte usw, gehören natürlich dazu. Ich meinte damit in 1. Linie das man auf opt. Laufwerke verzichtet, nur ein Speichermodul nutzt und überflüßige Komponenten wie X Lüfter, Soka usw verzichtet.


----------



## Kundel (8. März 2012)

Ja habe ich zwischenzeitlich probiert (wobei ich vergessen habe die Lüfter abzustecken, wenn das etwas ausmacht probiere ich das morgen nochmal).

Was ich gemacht habe waren die Laufwerke ausgesteckt (inkl. Strom) und jeweils mit nur 1 Ram abwechselnd und auch in verschiedenen Slots.
Leider hat das alles nichts gebracht.
Weiterhin: beim Einschalten leuchten ganz kurz die Lichter vorne am Gehäuse und auf dem MB auf, die Lüfter bewegen sich 1mm und dann ist sofort wieder aus.


----------



## dgcss (8. März 2012)

Nimm den PC bitte mal komplett vom Strom (Kabel ab) und drücke mehrmals den Powerknopf.

Warte 1-2 min. (BITTE SEITE OFFEN LASSEN)
Lass mal bitte 1 Gehäuselüfter am Board
Wenn du ihn nun wieder einsteckst. kommt da ein "Fiepen" vom netzteil ? evtl 2 Person mit hinzuziehen da das "Fiepen" in einer sehr hohen Frequenz meist ist.
Wenn du dich nun auf die Lüfter konzentrierst und den Powerknopf drückst....bewegt der Lüfter sich ca 1/2-1mm ? (Wichtig ist das er sich nur beim ersten mal nach anschluss sich bewegt)

EDIT::: sehe grad das du oben geschrieben hast das sie versuchen anzulaufen.....

PS du hast 100% dein Netzteil abgeschossen neues für 30-50€ rein (Bitte kein LC Power oder NoName) und die kiste Löppt wieder


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Ich tippe auch aufs Netzteil, Du könntest das Netzteil testen. Dazu machst Du alle Stromkabel ab    und schließt nur einen oder zwei Lüfter an. Dann biegst Du eine    Büroklammer zurecht und verbindest den grünen Pol des 20/24pin    Stromstecker mit einem der schwarzen Pole. Wenn das Netzteil läuft, ist    es wahrscheinlich ok und Du kannst die Büroklammer rausziehen. Wenn nix läuft ist das    NT im Eimer.

Hier ein Link: Starten des NT’s ohne Mainboard (Kurzschließen)
Und ein Video: YouTube - Corsair Video FAQ: How to test a Corsair power supply


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (8. März 2012)

Vlt komische Idee aber riech mal am Netzteil, obs evtl bisschen verbrannt riecht  wenn ja, hast du den Fehler schon gefunden und könntest dann nur hoffen, dass es einen guten Überspannungsschutz hat, damit nicht festplatten oder dergleichen einen schaden genommen haben


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2012)

Besorg dir (wie schon empfohlen) am besten mal ein NT vom Kumpel/Bekannten/Verwandten zum testen...

Gruß


----------



## Kundel (8. März 2012)

Okay, danke für die Hilfe erstmal.

Ich habe ein altes Netzteil gefunden - allerdings mit zu wenig Leistung als das ich das aktuelle ersetzen könnte.
Allerdings konnte ich mit beiden Netzteilen die Funktion mithilfe des "Kurzschlusstricks" testen und siehe da - während das alte NT läuft habe ich mit meinem neuen das gleiche Symptom: die Lüfter laufen ganz kurz an (halbe Sekunde) und das wars dann.

Damit ist wohl eindeutig das NT hin - werde dann später ein neues besorgen und hoffe das mein PC dann wieder einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Aber kauf bitte ein ordentliches Netzteil, z.B. Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 oder XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 oder Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 oder mit Kabelmanagment ein be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 oder Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3.


----------



## Kundel (8. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen!

Hatte mir vorhin das be quiet L7 ausgesucht (du schlägst L8 vor) - aber dann werde ich mir nochmal die anderen anschauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

Jepp das L8 hat deutliche Vorteile gegenüber dem Vorgänger, und Cougar ist auch ein guter Kandidat. Nutze selbst davon 2 Modelle seit längerem und kann nicht klagen.


----------



## Kundel (8. März 2012)

Nur wird 450W nicht reichen, wahrscheinlich dann wohl eher das Cougar A560 statt dem A450.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Das Cougar A450 reicht völlig aus, auch für Übertakten. Die "großen" Cougar A's sind nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Kundel (8. März 2012)

Super, vielen Dank. 
Dann werde ich mal schauen und hoffen, dass mit dem neuen Netzteil alles wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Kundel (9. März 2012)

So.
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle ganz herzlich bei allen Helfern bedanken!
Habe vorhin das neue Netzteil eingebaut und jetzt läuft alles wieder ohne Probleme. 

Und auch danke für die Empfehlungen; ich habe mich für das be quiet L8 entschieden und das ist alleine schon von den mitgelieferten Kabeln wesentlich besser als mein altes.


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

Super, dass jetzt alles wieder läuft


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2012)

Dann viel Freude mit dem jungen Tier


----------



## Kundel (9. März 2012)

Jep, hehe.

Wobei ich gerade bemerke das ich so ein leises Pfeifen auf den Kopfhörern habe wenn gerade sonst kein Ton zu hören ist.
So ein konstanter, recht hoher Pfeifton.
(Er ist wohl immer da, man hört ihn aber nur wenn es leise ist.)

Hat das was mit dem Netzteil zu tun, bzw. habe ich irgendetwas falsch eingebaut? Das war vorher nämlich nicht.

-----
Ich konnte es bisher so weit eingrenzen, dass es wohl an meinen Boxen liegen muss.
Wenn ich die Kopfhörer direkt an den Audioausgang anschließe ist das Pfeifen nicht da.


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

Vielleicht hat sich beim Umbau auch irgend ein Audio Kabel gelockert? Da würde ich nochtmal alle Steckverbindungen prüfen.


----------



## Kundel (9. März 2012)

Werde ich machen. 
Da das Pfeifen nicht auftritt wenn ich die Kopfhörer direkt am PC anschließe kann ich wohl ausschließen das es irgendwas mit dem Netzteil zu tun hat?
Trotzdem ein sehr blöder Zufall.


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

Hast Du eine Soundkarte, oder den onboard Sound?

Bei mir pfeift es, wenn ich einen KH vorne am Gehäuse anschließe, hinten / an der Soundkarte direkt ist alles OK


----------



## Kundel (9. März 2012)

Hab nur onboard Sound.
Mich wundert es halt da ich nichts an den Boxen gemacht habe und vor dem Umbau war kein Pfeifen da.


----------

